# Starting kits for JD100 to 190 series



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

For those who have somewhat 'older' JD lawn tractors of the 100+ series (it may apply to 200 series as well)
who have difficulty in starting their engines because the starter does not fully engage, please try getting a starter KIT from JD dealer - It is around $20+ .
It connects between the starter key, relay and the starter solenoid. The fix is about a 10-15 minute job (very easy).

This kit will properly apply the full battery current and voltage onto the starter relay thereby properly engaging the engine/starter.

Ever since I got one of those kits, I do not have a starting problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Update*

Improvement Starter Solenoid Wiring Harness

For all:
+ All Kawasaki Engine Riders (Except 9HP)
+ All Kawasaki Engine 100 Series Tractors (Except 9 HP {130 Lawn Tractors})
+ 316, 318, 420 Lawn & Garden Tractors
+ F910 and F930 Front Movers


----------

